# Anybody else like me?



## faithsmama (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, I am 20 years old and was diagnosed with IBS-C when I was 10 years old after finally getting someone to believe that my stomach was really always hurting and it was not that I didn't want to go to school. At that age they just told my mom to make sure my diet had plenty of fiber. The older I have gotten the worse it is. Once I got preggo with my DD Sept-Oct 08 it became unbearable.. waking up in the middle of the night in extreme pain and just crying for hours while trying to go to the bathroom.. even tho eventually i did the pain was still there as I always felt like I was having incomplete bowl movements. My OB just had me take stool softeners and said that pregnancy can help or worsen symptoms of IBS. Although I have learned over the time that I have more IBS A then C. Even when I am having a bout of D it is extremely hard to pass for me. I have suffered from hemorrhoids since I was little too (of course they have worsened too). I sometimes go up to 2 weeks without a bowel movement and you can feel the hard knots in my stomach..I found this forum after being in constant extreme pain last night and having loud gurgling digestive sounds and some of the worst cramps I have ever had. I am thinking its time I go back to the doctor to see if they have any other ideas for me other then supplementing fiber in my diet, as thats all I have ever done.I also wonder about Candida, since I have more than half of those symptoms and the candida.org (?)test gave me a very high score as well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would go ahead and get an appointment with a GI just to ask about SIBO testing if nothign else.What other treatments have you tried or are you currently using?


----------

